# Bulk priming Mangrove JacK'S APPLE CIDER



## Rod (21/2/13)

The instructions for priming Mangrove Jacks cider says

23 batch size

1 carbonation drop per 350 ml bottle or 2 for a 750 ml bottle

they say each drop is equal to 1/2 teaspoon of sugar

I use grolsch bottles ( 475 ml ) for my beer and bulk prime

depending of the FG 

for 1012 use 140g dextrose

for 1010 use 160g dextrose

for 1006 use 180g dextrose

these are old Grumpy's recommendations

The suggested FG for the cider is 1007 +/- 2

Looks like 170g for the cider all things being equal

any comments

Rod


----------



## Greg.L (21/2/13)

I just use 7g/L, which agrees roughly with your quantity.


----------



## Screwtop (21/2/13)

If it's the new Pouch kit? I can say that these benefit from higher carbonation, especially the Pear Cider.

Screwy


----------



## Rod (22/2/13)

Screwtop said:


> If it's the new Pouch kit? I can say that these benefit from higher carbonation, especially the Pear Cider.
> 
> Screwy


It is a pouch kit

new , I don't know

1st time

what is your recommended bulk prime amount

Rod


----------

